# Nexus 7 (2013) in Car installation (without removing Stock Head Unit)



## pducharme

Hi,

I plan to add a Nexus 7 (2013 model) to my Hyundai Santa Fe GLS 2012. I want to keep my curent Head Unit that provide Radio, Bluetooth, XM). I want a permanent installation, with hidden Power cable and hide the AUX cable connection inside the dash. I know a lot of people does replace completely their Head Unit, but for now, I want to try adding it to my current stock unit.

Here is what I want to do :

- Using GPS with Offline Maps (No Data)
- Add a Camera when going to reverse that will automatically switch on the Nexus Display
- Play some Video content for the passenger
- Play Music from a Wifi Hard disk (Corsair Voyager Air)
- Maybe use Torque or a similar app

Here is what I already have :

- New Nexus 7 (2013)
- JY Custom USA Dash/Trim Kit (not received yet : http://jycustomusa.com/product_detail.php?no=29)

What else will I need ?

What for the Power ?? A read about DC-to-DC converter? Can't I just connect to the back of a accessory connector ?!
For the backup camera, I read that I can use a FEBON 100 with a cheap backup cam from ebay and connect the FEBON100 to the USB OTG adapter to the Tablet.

I saw some interesting way of powering the NExus: Power in Car boot the nexus (or wake from deep sleep), then Use Tasker to start Music or any other stuff (Navigation ?) and then when power is turned off, Put the Nexus in Deep sleep. I hope that still can be done without Timur's build because he said no plans to port his current solution to New nexus 7 !

Timurs Build doesn't work on 2013, How can I achieve Charging + that USB OTG? I guess I'll need to go to Wireless Charging for the nexus with a Qi adaptor ?

So much questions !!!

Any help would be appreciate!


----------



## pducharme

No reply? Maybe i'm not asking the right questions ??

What DC-to-DC is recommended ? 
Do I need a DC-to-DC ? I want the tablet to behave like this:

Car Power ON : Tablet boot or wakeup from deep sleep
Car Power OFF : Tablet goes to deep sleep or is shutdowned
Car goes to Reverse : I want a App that will launch automatically displaying the Backing Camera
Car goes to Forward : I want that app to automatically close and resume the previous activity (GPS, Music, etc.)


----------



## naiku

Most of us either use a cheap Chinese converter (not very good) or the DCDC-USB available from mini-box.com. You can pick it up at a bunch of places, Amazon, eBay, MP3car.com etc.

Is your Nexus flashed? I am using Timur's ROM and it wakes the tablet from sleep, turns on Wifi/BT etc and when I turn the car off it goes into deep sleep. Edit: Just saw you have a 2013 and it does not work with the ROM, I am not sure if there is another currently available that will do the same, I am sure there is, or someone is working on one though. You could use Tasker for the power on/off parts, it's pretty straight forward to set up.

I can't help you much with the back up camera though, send a message to Kuchar09 as I am 99% sure he has a camera that does what you are asking. I imagine he probably has it tied via a Joycon (picking up the reverse signal) into Tasker and an app that opens when that reverse signal is received.


----------



## pducharme

naiku said:


> Most of us either use a cheap Chinese converter (not very good) or the DCDC-USB available from mini-box.com. You can pick it up at a bunch of places, Amazon, eBay, MP3car.com etc.
> 
> Is your Nexus flashed? I am using Timur's ROM and it wakes the tablet from sleep, turns on Wifi/BT etc and when I turn the car off it goes into deep sleep. Edit: Just saw you have a 2013 and it does not work with the ROM, I am not sure if there is another currently available that will do the same, I am sure there is, or someone is working on one though. You could use Tasker for the power on/off parts, it's pretty straight forward to set up.
> 
> I can't help you much with the back up camera though, send a message to Kuchar09 as I am 99% sure he has a camera that does what you are asking. I imagine he probably has it tied via a Joycon (picking up the reverse signal) into Tasker and an app that opens when that reverse signal is received.


I think I can't use Timur's Build because I have the newest Nexus 7 (2nd Gen) with a different CPU etc. The developper said he won't port it to the new Nexus 7...


----------



## naiku

pducharme said:


> I think I can't use Timur's Build because I have the newest Nexus 7 (2nd Gen) with a different CPU etc. The developper said he won't port it to the new Nexus 7...


Yeah, I saw that piece after replying. I imagine someone out there will port a similar build once the new Nexus 7 becomes more widespread.


----------



## sara

pducharme:

Where are you with this project? If you are willing to open up the N7, and you have a modest comand of electronics (and soldering) there are simple ways to get around the need for Timur's ROM (to allow charging and OTG simultaneously).


----------



## jnatten

sara said:


> pducharme:
> 
> Where are you with this project? If you are willing to open up the N7, and you have a modest comand of electronics (and soldering) there are simple ways to get around the need for Timur's ROM (to allow charging and OTG simultaneously).


Could you link me to a guide with this?

I purchased my nexus 7 for the sole purpose of a in-dash install, but i didn't notice that timur's rom isn't and never will be updated for 2013.


----------



## Chocobo2k

I haven't bought one yet but I was planning to buy the new model till I saw that Timur's rom only works on 2012 model. I might just go ahead and buy the older model but I was hoping to use the newer model in the car.

I'm unaware of any other rom that does what timur's does. I've been looking in Google and XDA for several hours already.


----------



## sara

Note: The following message has been sent to those that have asked me about installing a nexus 7 either without rooting, without Timur's mods, using a 2013 N7, or other specific issues.

Sorry for the slow reply, time is not my friend (and to make matters worse, I just spent an hour typing a reply, only to delete it by pressing the wrong button, this second attempt will NOT be as detailed). As a result of my time issues, I do not have the time to properly maintain a thread on this subject, but I am happy to share the "seeds" if anyone wants them.

I am using an external PS (instead of the N7's PS). I tried it without the battery (simulating its existence), but experienced some issues occasionally when cranking the engine (I also tried an external charger with some custom isolation circuitry, but it was unnecessarily complicated). I am very happy with a simple DC-DC converter (always on) connected directly to the N7's battery. I am using 4.00v (this is the best compromise I have found, but if you know a LOT about the electrochemistry of lithium batteries then you can choose your own voltage, for your own reasons (just make sure you really know what you are doing).

As far as the wake/sleep issue: I am taking advantage of the N7's built in "proximity" sensor (think old school reed switch); this activated using a magnet. It was designed for a cover with a hinged lid (and a sewn in magnet). I was able to get this to work in two ways. The first is with a constant duty solenoid moving a magnet when the car accessories were on, and returning it when the accessories where off. The second is with a homemade electromagnet that is active (using less than 25ma) when the accessories are off, and is off when the accessories are active. Both work flawlessly and both take very little real estate behind the tablet. (Another option would be to connect directly to the internal sensor your choice). No matter how anyone chooses to use this method you CAN use apps to sleep the tablet, but it is not strictly necessary if they use the external PS for the battery.

For sound, I was not satisfied with the quality of either the bluetooth or the headphone jack; I was also not a big fan of the external DAC's I tried, however I am more than satisfied with pogo (internal DAC) output. Using the pogo created a need/opportunity for another interface. This works out well for me. I use the proximity sensor to wake/sleep the tablet with the insertion of the key; and I use the pogo 5v (input sent from the activation of my head unit) to activate the "fixed install" home screen and related apps (this allows me to effortlessly use the tablet in two modes, if I want). I can also use the tablet independent of the head unit with a cheap separate amp and speakers (the options here are endless and VERY useful).

I am using the OTG for and external drive, a back-up camera, DVB-T SDR, etc. I am using a powered hub, but tried it with an un-powered and had no issues.

Need an external microphone? Ever use a stethoscope? Are you old enough to remember when airplane headsets where just hollow tubes you stuck in your ears? Or maybe you have seen or used an old school pilot's microphone? I ask all that because, while the "technology" is OLD, it DOES work. And that is the principle I used for my external microphone; I enlarged one of the mic holes (inserted a flared fitting from the inside - which keeps everything in place nicely) and attached a 1/4" tube to the outside of the tablet. I ran the other side of the tube to an existing opening in the dash. I was not sure how well it would work, but it works BETTER than an unmodified N7 does just sitting in font of me.

I choose to go with this mod for my own reasons, but I have all this working on a UNrooted N7 running 4.3, and fully ready for 4.4 the day it is pushed. However, any, or all, these things will work with rooted tablets (any) and with custom ROM's/kernels; to me the beauty of using hardware solutions to work around a software problem (that was my goal/challenge).

I do not have time to start/maintain a public thread on this, but there is a lot of potential to help a lot of people if one of you want to do it. I would be happy to answer questions (as time permits). Just let me know where the thread is so I can participate.


----------



## scampo77

Hello! I have a crystal ball, I am looking into it now, I see the future! and I see us being new best friends. (or possibly me driving you crazy to the point of a restraining order)

I have a nexus 7, 2013 model. I was hoping to just dump it into fiberglass and bingo I would have a tablet in the car. how very very wrong I was. I also found Timurs kernel as being hailed as the second coming and everything I ever wanted or needed for a car install. I now have almost a bricked tablet because I tried installing "timur friendly" operating systems on top of kernals on top of modified operating systems. its a mess now but I am almost through the learning curve and should be back to OEM Kitkat 4.4 in the next few days.

First obstacle is the hub,

I need to incorporate 2 usb thumb drives, one permanently mounted in the dash and the other to a female usb rack mount plug I will install into the dash, this way I can bring one USB drive back and forth to the house to move data around. I need these 2 thumb drives working WHILE CHARGING the tablet. I have almost killed this poor tablet trying to get this to work. I am not giving up now, and especially now that I have found this thread.

Second obstacle is the going to sleep thing

I found a belt drive motorized linear actuator that is about 6 inches long. the sled sits on a carbon film resistor, so with a few op-amps and a LOT of time I should be able to drag a permanent magnet in and out of the internal mag sensor. its a bazooka to kill a mosquito for sure but I am an electronics guy of yesteryear and most my solutions are analogous. (I don't think this digital, micro controller thing will catch on, the op-amp is making a come back I tell ya!). if you have a digital solution I am all ears, I have toyed with ideas of push pull electromagnets and machining parts getting it to work, but all of these ideas have died on the vine due to being overly complex.

P.S. I do remember when airplane ear phones we just tubes

P.P.S enclosed is a picture of the fiber glass cradle I have made with the micro usb plug that fits into the tablet. I just need to fire out what to put to each wire in the plug now.


----------



## xapt3r5

scampo77 said:


> Second obstacle is the going to sleep thing
> 
> I found a belt drive motorized linear actuator that is about 6 inches long. the sled sits on a carbon film resistor, so with a few op-amps and a LOT of time I should be able to drag a permanent magnet in and out of the internal mag sensor. its a bazooka to kill a mosquito for sure but I am an electronics guy of yesteryear and most my solutions are analogous. (I don't think this digital, micro controller thing will catch on, the op-amp is making a come back I tell ya!). if you have a digital solution I am all ears, I have toyed with ideas of push pull electromagnets and machining parts getting it to work, but all of these ideas have died on the vine due to being overly complex.


Wow!... Pardon me for the ignorance but, exactly what was that again that you were trying to achieve there and how is it related to "going to sleep"?

Anyway, kinda sounds like overkill to me (no wonder you almost terminated your N7) :O ... You do know that Timur's usb rom has a deep sleep feature when in Fixed Installation mode, don't you?

What's so difficult about installing usb rom? Care to share your doubts and fears with us?

For the usb hub I suggest you pick any 4-port (or more) hub with external power input. Use quality usb cables, always!


----------



## scampo77

Im still trying to get through a learning curve with all of the software mods. right now I have no operating system and no recovery mode. someone is trying to help me through it but honestly I think ill end up buying a new one. I killed it! and other forums when I post for help I get answers given to me that are along thst read like this... "First open up OYVF then install HFXHG if you installed HFXHG_a you've done something wrong! be sure to back up the XC and replace the DFR with OLL"

HUH?

I have found someone trying to help me right now and I hope to be done in the next day or two. When I get it all back together (or go out and buy a new tablet) I will need the tablet to cycle on and off with the key. my solution now sits with a comparator window op-amp (2 channel) so when the battery voltage in the car is <13vdc I could position the linear actuator (picture enclosed) at point A when the battery voltage is >13.1vdc I could move my actuator to point B

It seems cumbersome but it was my first idea. I now like the idea of installing a program to solve this

I tried posting photos in the previous post but ran out of room. I put a picture of the actuator I found at the electronics supply store, it has a 10k ohm carbon film resistor on the track so with a 10k ohm steady state resistor I could have a pretty big range of voltage for position.


----------



## scampo77

the reason my N7 is nuked now is because of timurs kernel, in order to get it to work I needed to install cyanagenmod, in order to get cyanagenmod to work I need to be a superuser, in order to be a superuser I need to root my device. sheeesh what a friggin headache!!!

After I did all of these million steps I realized there is a nexus 7 and a nexus 7 2013. If I had known the difference or that timurs kernel was obsolete and not for my tablet, same can be said about cyanagenmod. so then I started deleting stuff and now its bricked. I can see why sara went about his install the way he did.

I cant run a usb port with out modifying something it was why I was hoping sara would chime in and let me know how he did it. I cant charge the tablet and have a usb hub at the same time without "making it work" it doesn't come out of the box with these capabilities


----------



## xapt3r5

Oh.. I missed the fact that this was a 2013 N7 topic in a 2012 forum. :whatever:

Dude, no offense, but you seem to be getting into a whole lot of stress for nothing. If I were you, I would just sell my 2013 N7 for the sake of it, and get a 2012 one. Trust me, it's more than cut out for the job!...

Whatever endeavor you decide, wish you good luck... :sly:


----------



## ulao

Looks like pducharme has left the building but figure I'd jump im here. I also have the 2013 and I'm using the Qi wireless charging. I found out in all my reading that the actual n7 turns off charging when pins 4 and 5 are shorted ( OTG ). There is a running request on the google boards ( fat chance there ) to give the option. Also there is this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469140&page=6&nocache=1

and this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49874501

Looks like the only two options I have.

Some answers in this topic:

DC DC - what is all this crazy talk? All you need is a 2.1 amp usb car charger. I went with this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181309609855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

4 way charging for my HD, phone if needed, CD/dvd rom, and Qi charger. It will supply a max of 2.1 amps or current to each port. Sure its still a DC to DC converter but your are just over complicating it by saying that. The days of random DC voltages are going a way, the day of the universal power adapters are here.

car on/off - I'm not really going to use this for now. I'll have a snap in/out solution. When I unplug my power the tablet does all the automatic stuff.



> If you are willing to open up the N7, and you have a modest comand of electronics (and soldering) there are simple ways to get around the need for Timur's ROM (to allow charging and OTG simultaneously).


I'm an electric engineer, enlighten me? 2013 right?

Sara, I'm with you on the nix'ing of mods. I'm a hardware guy so its always my first choice. I also love to develop firmware for micro controllers so I have lots of options. I didnt see you comment on defeating the charging with OTG? Do you charge you tablet simultaneously?

I considered developing a cheat for the charging but usb limits and demand forbid all avenues here. I simply cannot find a way around this unless the kernel is modified. The only way you can charge this tablet is by not shorting pins 4 and 5 ( no OTG cable ). Also for the OTG to work inside the usb limitation and demand, it must stay plugged in before the next usb pull. For android that time is with-in 2ms. Now if anyone can tells me when the check is done, if lucky, I can figure out how to make a smart switch. Sort of like a mod chip for a gaming console. Though I dont know when the N7 looks for the pin 4 low condition. It would be great if it were a one time check. Then I could plug in the OTG -> wait x ms-> release the low condition. but knowing asus and google, its a constant check.

oh, I just noticed you have a doc? So you must have the 2012 nexus 7?

For you android coders there is this, still not solved but maybe worth watching.

http://2dindroid.wordpress.com/2013/08/03/usb-otg-charging-nexus-7-flo-2013/

Also just ran in to this guy's post.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/110146-car-install-nexus-7-2013-in-audi-tt-mkii/

Can anyone move this to the right forum?


----------



## ulao

Well turns out my tablet does charge with my wireless set up, just does not indicate it.

also see last post here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50065047


----------

